# Comment enlever de la glue?



## handsos (17 Décembre 2011)

Suite a un petit accident de la glue est tomber sur mon iPod donc comment faire pour retirer cette colle??


----------



## arbaot (18 Décembre 2011)

quelle glue? ( en anglais cela veux dire colle ou glu...)
s'il s'agit de cyanoacrylate de méthyle comme la Super Glue®
de l'acétone devrait faire l'affaire sur le verre et le metal (attention au joint entre écran et coque)
sinon il y à detach' glue 

dans tout les cas si c'est sur la partie anodisée(colorée) fait un test sur un coin avant d'y aller en grand


----------

